# A cautionary tale -- keep an eye on your Amazon Gift Card balance



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all!  I have a public service announcement regarding an Amazon Gift Card.  At the end of November I applied two certificates toward my Amazon account and immediately started shopping.  $5.99 here, $1.99 there, etc....  Until eventually I was down to $17.ish on the 24th.  Then on the 26th I bought High Risk (a book by Rick Reed, one of the authors here) and was stunned to find out that Amazon applied .18 from a gift card balance, and the rest was from my credit card.  Huh?

So I went through all my digital orders since my gift cards were applied and I was missing $12.99.  I called Amazon and they confirmed I was missing $12.99 and they would get back to me in 24 - 48 hours.  I just checked and the $12.99 has been re-applied to my balance, but I haven't received an explanation from Amazon yet as to what happened.

I just wanted to mention it here, because I know its real easy to one-click your way into reading bliss.  I'll still get Gift Certificates because I'd rather my purchases hit that rather than the piddly charges on my credit card, but just try to remember to keep a running total of what is purchased.

I'll update back here is Amazon ever gives me an explanation.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Good idea. Weird because my gift card balance right now is also 17 cents. Thanks!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tip I will keep a eye on my Amazon Gift card balance. I am saving all the book receipts for the books I am buying from my Amazon Gift cards anyway. So I know what books I have bought with my gift cards.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Digital downloads are hard to keep track of since they don't show up with regular Amazon orders. I once thought $9 disappeared from my balance, then realized it was used to purchase an MP3 album I had downloaded.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Good idea. Weird because my gift card balance right now is also 17 cents. Thanks!


That's weird because my balance also shows 17 cents...no wait, that's on my credit card...oh no I one clicked my way to 17 cents (and that Oberon prob had something to do with it ). Just kidding, but I definitely do need to be careful or this could be a reality!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the insight DoC! I can attest to how quickly your GC balance can disappear. I will keep a closer eye on mine in the future!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I try to look at my GC balance everytime before i one click to be sure its there and enough.  So far it's worked out well.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I try to look at my GC balance everytime before i one click to be sure its there and enough. So far it's worked out well.


I do too. I also look at my balance a couple a times a day as well.


----------



## katrayher (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW Thanks for the info


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm grounded from one-click right now, cuz of my habit....my kindle is connected to my parent's card.


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm excited.  I've received $125 in Amazon gift cards so far and there's one more that I've already been told that's on the way.  Just a little bit longer and I'll finally be able to order my Kindle!  I'm finding it hard to explain to my friends why I'm so excited about it.  At least you guys are here so I don't feel totally alone.  =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I'm grounded from one-click right now, cuz of my habit....my kindle is connected to my parent's card.


I saw some new free books available(new to me) and got them from the store today. Check them out you may not have them yet. Use your 'puter and sort by price.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Downloaded thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Gotta keep a look out for my virtual kid.    Be sure to check on those at least once a week.  Don't forget feedbooks and manybooks.  lots of good stuff there to.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I visit to many sites on the internet...I usually forget why I jump on for. lol


----------

